# Does anyone know how to delete a Tapatalk account?



## Steve Kroll (May 6, 2018)

I keep getting emails that "such-and-such is following you on Tapatalk." These are people I don't know, and I'm fairly certain are just internet bots or scammers. 

First of all, I haven't used Tapatalk in many years. So I went to their website, but I don't see any way to delete an account.

For those of you who use it, or maybe I should say those of you who no longer use it, do you have any insight on how to permanently get rid of this thing?


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2018)

I don't but perhaps you can turn off notifications so the emails stop.


----------



## msmofet (May 6, 2018)

I don’t either. Report the emails as spam and block them.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 6, 2018)

I don't trust those people down at the internet..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 6, 2018)

Are you on Windows or Mac?

If Windows, select Start>Control Panel>Programs. Under Programs and Features, click on Uninstall a program. Follow the instructions at the top of the page.


----------



## msmofet (May 6, 2018)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Are you on Windows or Mac?
> 
> If Windows, select Start>Control Panel>Programs. Under Programs and Features, click on Uninstall a program. Follow the instructions at the top of the page.



Tapatalk is a phone app.


----------



## msmofet (May 6, 2018)

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/tapatalksupport/delete-my-account-t24683.html


----------



## blissful (May 6, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I don't trust those people down at the internet..



lol, I know what you mean. I once went down to the internet and Al Gore and his cronies were hanging out. It had me feeling icky.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 6, 2018)

blissful said:


> lol, I know what you mean. I once went down to the internet and Al Gore and his cronies were hanging out. It had me feeling icky.


If I had half a mind I'd march right  down there and give them a piece of it..


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 6, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I don't but perhaps you can turn off notifications so the emails stop.



The app has long been uninstalled on my phone, and I could easily just block the email notifications. But my preference would be to delete the account completely and permanently, so that I'm no longer "followable". The truth is I don't like having my data just sort of hanging around in the databases of companies that I don't use.


----------



## msmofet (May 7, 2018)

msmofet said:


> View attachment 29950
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/tapatalksupport/delete-my-account-t24683.html


 


Steve Kroll said:


> The app has long been uninstalled on my phone, and I could easily just block the email notifications. But my preference would be to delete the account completely and permanently, so that I'm no longer "followable". The truth is I don't like having my data just sort of hanging around in the databases of companies that I don't use.


 Did you try the above method? If so did it work?


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 9, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Did you try the above method? If so did it work?



I saw that article, too, and tried sending an email to Lin @ tapatalk.com, as was suggested. But it bounced back saying there was no such mail account. On a whim, I then tried sending a message to Support @ tapatalk.com. I didn't get a response right away, but it didn't bounce back.

Two days later I finally received a response from someone named Kenny, saying they were able to shut down my account.


----------



## blissful (May 9, 2018)

+1 yay


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> I saw that article, too, and tried sending an email to Lin @ tapatalk.com, as was suggested. But it bounced back saying there was no such mail account. On a whim, I then tried sending a message to Support @ tapatalk.com. I didn't get a response right away, but it didn't bounce back.
> 
> Two days later I finally received a response from someone named Kenny, saying they were able to shut down my account.



That’s great. Glad your problem is solved.


----------

